# What are 2004 Honda foreman s model like for plowing snow



## dnewf (Nov 6, 2011)

I have chance to buy one of these ATV'S with the factory plow for 4000.00 Canadian with 6200kms. I don't know nothing about quads. I did read something online that the s model was better than the es model because if electronic shifting.Any input would be greatly appreciated. Attaching a pic..


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Well.............my last two quads have been ES models and have worked flawlessly !! My old quad (which my Dad now owns and still plows snow like crazy) - a 03 Honda 350ES. Moose County Plow ...great set-up !!
My present quad- 08 Honda 420ES with a Moose County Plow. I have pushed real good amounts of snow.
Traction might be your only issue. I have pushed full blade widths and traction was the only issue. I have upgraded my 08 with a mud-lite copy tire and it helps with this issue !
It will take a little time to learn the "art" of pushing snow with a quad !! But once you learn the tricks , you will be very impressed with what a quad can do !! And it's half fun to .....after all ....you are on a quad !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

My buddy has one just like that. He doesn't push snow with it, but he has really put that Honda to the test. It's been a great quad, and being a Honda, it's bulletproof.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

There are other quads with more power better supension quicker throttle response bla bla bla.

As for the Foreman they are a tank. good till 10,000 miles without having to due major engine work. They formans of 98-04 trail only the Honda 300 4x4 for taking a whuppin and being put away wet and still be ready to go the next day and every other day of the year.

weak point are the front drum brakes if you ride in water and mud the drum brakes take a beating and don't work for very long.

sounds like a good deal to me.

I have a 02 foreman S and a 03 Foreman ES both great machines.

just my thoughts Sublime out.


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i am using a 99 foreman to plow with and it does a great job


----------

